# Update on Beer B Que Paul 12/23/11  RIP my friend



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

I copied this off Paul's Facebook page - Kathryn called me last night and told me they didn't think he would make it thru the night. Here is an update from his son this morning.


[h6]We will be taking Dad off life support Thursday afternoon. He is in Overland Park regional In Overland Park ,KS 10500 Quivira Road Overland Park, KS 66215. We are expecting to move him in to a private room at that time so we can spend time with him till he is gone. [/h6]
I got a note that Paul passed at 5 PM 12/22/11


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 22, 2011)

Rest in peace Paul. You will be missed. :o(


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! Not the time of year to have to deal with this. Prayers continue from here for Paul and his family.

Your pain is now over my Friend. Though we who are left behind mourn your loss. Go my friend into the peace and glory of eternal life with our Lord at this most joyous time in Heaven. I grieve not your passing,but rejoice knowing your are in the loving arms of our Father.

Till we meet again.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers to the family.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 22, 2011)

Prayers to all of his family and friends. 

Rest In Peace.


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

That is so sad. We'll say a special prayer for him and his family.

The BBQ world lost a great one. Rest in Peace friend.


----------



## fired up (Dec 22, 2011)

Goodbye old friend, you will be missed.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear you will be  gone...but happy to hear you will be free of pain.

Condolences from the SmokingOhioButcher family to the Beer B Que Family.

SOB


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 22, 2011)

I pray Paul will go in peace and his pain will be over


----------



## jp61 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am truly sorry that Paul and his family are going through these sad times. I lost my father 11 months ago at the age of 73 and it still hurts like hell. Prayers for Paul and family...


----------



## rdknb (Dec 22, 2011)

Prayers sent to all.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

I never had the chance to chat with him but that dont matter. We have such a large smoking family that it hurts us all when one passes. Prayers to him and his family in this time of grief.

RIP Our smoking brother


----------



## chefrob (Dec 22, 2011)

prayers sent to paul, his family and to all that knew him............


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2011)

Rest in peace Paul... You will be remembered your friends... My condolences to the family... Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2011)

Good Bye Paul, Thank you for all your help...JJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 22, 2011)

Paul you have been a great guide to many of us over the years, I will miss you my friend!

Kathryn and the rest of the family - you have my most humble and heartfelt support in what has to be an incredibly hard time for the family. This has been a tough year for the SMF family in general, here is to a better future for all of us.

Rest in peace Paul, you will not be forgotten by your family or your adopted SMF family. "Death is just the first step on the next part of the journey"


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Rest in Peace My Friend, you will soon be in a better place as told by the book "Heaven Is For Real" from the young boy Todd Burpo, an amazing story and a great comfort knowing there Is A Better Place!


----------



## desertlites (Dec 22, 2011)

you had many friends here Paul,you will be missed. Our other passed friends are awaiting you with some fine low & slow.


----------



## eman (Dec 22, 2011)

Time for rest, the pain is over. The time for rejoicing is nigh.

 Rest in peace my friend, until we meet again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am very thankful to have had Paul as a member of this great site. I know he was at several sites and impacted them all. I am thankful that he has been able to see his son  before his passing. I know things didn't turn out for him the way he wanted but his struggle on this earth will so be over and he will have eternal life with God. 

Rest in Peace my friend. You will be missed.


----------



## sprky (Dec 23, 2011)

This saddens me deeply, you will be deeply missed. My only regret is not being able to meet you in real life. Your great  in-site and wisdom will be greatly missed. I know you will be free of pain and in a much greater place and that is a blessing. My sincere condolences to your family in there time of grief. RIP my smoking brother, you will be deeply missed by all.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 23, 2011)

Rest in Peace Paul


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2011)

It's a sad day for many of us

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Dec 23, 2011)

I Always looked forward to your posts Paul.... Rest in peace

Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2011)

Please see the original post for an update


----------



## flyweed (Dec 23, 2011)

[h2]If I knew it would be the last time[/h2]
that I'd see you fall asleep

I would tuck you in more tightly

and pray the lord, your soul to keep.

If I knew it would be the last

time that I see you walk out the door,

I would give you a hug and a kiss

and call you back one more

time...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

Very sad! RIP Paul, you will be missed!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 23, 2011)

Paul taught me a few things - the one I remember most is how to make pitas.

Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine,
et lux perpetua luceat eis.
Te decet hymnus, Deus, in Sion,
et tibi reddetur votum in Jerusalem.
Exaudi orationem meam,
ad te omnis caro veniet.
Requiem aeternam dona eis, Domine,
et lux perpetua luceat eis.

Rest in Peace, Paul - you were a good man, a great friend and you will be missed.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2011)

Rest in peace my friend..

  Craig


----------



## frosty (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear such tragic news during this festive season.  For Paul's family, this holiday season will never be the same.  God bless his spirit, and all those that loved him
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 23, 2011)

thoughts and prayers out to paul and his family.......you will be missed and i am glad you are no longer suffering.

take care my friend..............


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2011)

Sad news. A friend to all and a teacher for many of us.

More prayers for family and loved ones.


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 23, 2011)

prayers to the family.... R.I.P my friend


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2011)

I too have never had the pleasure of "meeting" Paul here at the Forums..  I have read many, many of his post's and learned from his experience..  Paul, I will meet you in another place and you can then teach me more..


R.I.P. my smoke'n brother


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rest In Peace my Friend. You fought the good fight. Our Prays go out to Kathryln and the family

Now we would mourn your lost but Remember the good life that you had here on Earth.

Love and Best wishes,

Mark n Linda Ballinger


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rest In Peace Paul you were a very big part of this forum.  Wow we have lost too many brothers on here.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 30, 2011)

Sad very sad,...

Prayers to the family


----------



## allen (Jan 6, 2012)

R.I.P Paul, Prayers to the Family,I do remember him and his help that he gave us all.


----------

